# You will laugh if you watch this... I promise.



## Hiskkvhiss (Jul 14, 2011)

One of my favorite clips of South Park...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzF5aQ8X-hA


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2011)

Came into this thread hoping for original content by the OP, not a clip of a popular TV show that's known for being funny.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2011)

I smirked a bit, does that count?


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Jul 14, 2011)

If you did not laugh then I owe you a sexual favor.


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Jul 14, 2011)

Half of that is technically true and/or makes sense. South Park likes to make people think, although in pretty obvious ways :V


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 14, 2011)

*LOL*  I forgot about that.  Thanks!  I needed a laugh this morning!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 14, 2011)

Hiskkvhiss said:


> If you did not laugh then I owe you a sexual favor.


 
I didn't laugh, but I don't want a sexual favour.

Instead, give me your money.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Jul 14, 2011)

You mad bro? Someone needs a hug...

*Nuzzles* <3


----------



## Bliss (Jul 14, 2011)

I liked that nonetheless. <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 14, 2011)

Hiskkvhiss said:


> You mad bro? Someone needs a hug...
> 
> *Nuzzles* <3


 
I'm joking, brah.  I didn't even watch the vid because there's a small baby in the room trying to sleep. >_>

I still wouldn't mind that money of yours, though. :3c


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 14, 2011)

That was entertaining, now let's discuss... well, I guess nothing. It might as well have been closed after the first post.

What a great thread..


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 14, 2011)

This should go in Lynx Plox, yes?


----------



## Larry (Jul 14, 2011)

It mad me laugh.

Good job, OP.


----------



## Browder (Jul 14, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> This should go in Lynx Plox, yes?


 Yes.

And that wasn't funny. I want a refund.


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't. Give me my money back.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 14, 2011)

Hiskkvhiss said:


> If you did not laugh then I owe you a sexual favor.


i didn't laugh.
so, where's my online sex?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry, I got more bored as I watched it.  Then again, the only episodes that made me laugh were "Cartman Gets an Anal Probe," "Mecha Streisand," and "Bigger, Longer, and Uncut."


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 14, 2011)

i dont know why, but this made me laugh at the end even though ive seen this many times before


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 15, 2011)

wow!
that was as funny as the annoying orange!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2011)

It was funny the first time i saw it on tv. But now? nono.


----------



## milishamaria (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, youâ€™re right. I like that very much. Itâ€™s so funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------

